# Bear's Favorite Birthday Gift



## Bearcarver (Jan 3, 2020)

*Bear's Favorite Birthday Gift*

I'll make this short & sweet, because I don't know if anything else is happening for my 71st Birthday (Jan 3rd--Today).
Usually we have Dinner at Bear Jr's, but he's in the middle of installing a big LiveEdge job. They delivered the 9' table & 3 Shelves, but still need to install the Long Bar in the same room. It has to be done before the Customer's big Get-together Tomorrow. So He & his helper are real busy right now.

Meanwhile Mrs Bear made me another one of my Favorite "Raspberry Chiffon Pies", like she makes for me on every Birthday for Nearly 100 Years!!

Pictures & Link to how to make them are seen below.
Raspberry Chiffon Pie (Mrs Bear's Recipe)


Thanks,
Bear


Raspberry Chiffon Pie sitting on my new (unused) Cutting Board:







Closer Look:






My First Slice:






Another Angle:


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 3, 2020)

Happy birthday John!That pie looks damn good!  No birthday Prime Rib?


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 3, 2020)

Happy Birhday!! I hope you have a great day and a great year ahead. That pie looks like you are getting a good start on that.


----------



## pit of despair (Jan 3, 2020)

Happy Birthday Bear!
Enjoy your special day!
Teddy


----------



## tropics (Jan 3, 2020)

Happy Birthday Brother you are as old as me now for 19 days LOL
The Pie looks fantastic as always Please tell Mrs. Bear
Richie


----------



## olecrosseyes (Jan 3, 2020)

Happy Birthday, young man!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 3, 2020)

Have a great B-Day Bear! That's one heck of a pie your wife made you, beautiful! RAY


----------



## GATOR240 (Jan 3, 2020)

Happy Birthday John!  In honor of your birthday, I'll be doing a 5lb. prime rib tomorrow -using your method -  again!


----------



## Steve H (Jan 3, 2020)

Happy Birthday Bear!


----------



## gary s (Jan 3, 2020)

Happy Birthday my Friend, Only thing missing is Bobbie and I to share it with you.
Tell Linda That pie looks Fantastic as usual.

Gary


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jan 3, 2020)

Happy Birthday Bear!


----------



## PAS (Jan 3, 2020)

Happy Birthday Bear!  Two months from today I will join you at 71.  Stay healthy!


----------



## gary s (Jan 3, 2020)

BTW,  tell Bear Jr. he is getting me pumped with all that stuff he is making I've got two live edge slabs in the garage calling my name.

Gary


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 3, 2020)

Not that this is very original but happy birthday John!! Congrats on an absolutely gorgeous present.Hat's off to Mrs. Bear for taking the time (again, and again, and again) to ensure you have a happy day!!

Big hug for Mrs. Bear!! Can I give her a "LIKE"?
Robert


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 3, 2020)

Happy Birthday Bear, enjoy. that pie will beat any birthday cake for sure!


----------



## 73saint (Jan 3, 2020)

Happy Birthday to The Bear!  That pie looks outta site!


----------



## radioguy (Jan 3, 2020)

Happy Birthday Bear!.  Make sure to save room for prime rib!

RG


----------



## creek bottom (Jan 3, 2020)

Happy Birthday Bear! Have a wonderful, blessed day! (Pie looks fantastic!)


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 3, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Happy birthday John!That pie looks damn good!  No birthday Prime Rib?



Thank You John!!
We're kinda "Prime Ribbed Out", Thanks to Bear Jr!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




jcam222 said:


> Happy Birhday!! I hope you have a great day and a great year ahead. That pie looks like you are getting a good start on that.



Thank You Jcam!!
Yup--I love this Pie---Even better than Strawberry Rhubarb!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 3, 2020)

That looks great . One of those thing you eat and can't stop . 
Happy 98th !


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 3, 2020)

Happy Birthday John!

And a wish for many more my friend....

John


----------



## seenred (Jan 3, 2020)

Happy Birthday old Buddy!  Please tell your Missus that pie looks terrific!

Red


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 3, 2020)

Happy Birthday  ,  The Mrs. did  a fine job on the pie also.


----------



## Devo1 (Jan 3, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> *Bear's Favorite Birthday Gift*
> 
> I'll make this short & sweet, because I don't know if anything else is happening for my 71st Birthday (Jan 3rd--Today).
> Usually we have Dinner at Bear Jr's, but he's in the middle of installing a big LiveEdge job. They delivered the 9' table & 3 Shelves, but still need to install the Long Bar in the same room. It has to be done before the Customer's big Get-together Tomorrow. So He & his helper are real busy right now.
> ...



Well John I don't come here very often any more but for some reason I wanted to check out the forum. First thing I noticed it was your Birthday, congrads on that and Many more my friend. Hope you are having a wonderful day John :)


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jan 3, 2020)

Happy Birthday Bear !!!


----------



## bassman (Jan 4, 2020)

Happy  belated 71st  birthday John!  Keep it up and you'll catch up with me.


----------



## Jabiru (Jan 4, 2020)

Happy Birthday Bear! Looks like you got spoilt with that pie.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 4, 2020)

pit of despair said:


> Happy Birthday Bear!
> Enjoy your special day!
> Teddy



Thank You Teddy!!

Bear




tropics said:


> Happy Birthday Brother you are as old as me now for 19 days LOL
> The Pie looks fantastic as always Please tell Mrs. Bear
> Richie



Thank You Richie!!
And Thanks for the Like.
I told her!!  She said Thanks!

Bear


----------



## mooncusser (Jan 4, 2020)

Happy Birthday, Bear!  Hope it was a special day for you - and that pie looks fantastic!  Any of it left?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 4, 2020)

Dang 71 keep on you will catch me. Happy Birthday there Mr. Bear. Wife after all these years should stop spoiling you.

Warren


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 4, 2020)

Happy birthday, Bear! Dang, that pie looks good! My 84 year old dad also prefers pies over birthday cakes.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 4, 2020)

olecrosseyes said:


> Happy Birthday, young man!



Thank You OCE !!

Bear




sawhorseray said:


> Have a great B-Day Bear! That's one heck of a pie your wife made you, beautiful! RAY



Thank You Ray!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 4, 2020)

GATOR240 said:


> Happy Birthday John!  In honor of your birthday, I'll be doing a 5lb. prime rib tomorrow -using your method -  again!



Thank You Denny!!
Enjoy that Prime Rib!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




Steve H said:


> Happy Birthday Bear!



Thank You Steve!!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 4, 2020)

gary s said:


> Happy Birthday my Friend, Only thing missing is Bobbie and I to share it with you.
> Tell Linda That pie looks Fantastic as usual.
> 
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




5GRILLZNTN said:


> Happy Birthday Bear!



Thank You 5G!!
Appreciate that.

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 4, 2020)

Happy belated Birthday John, I bet you enjoyed that pie.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 5, 2020)

PAS said:


> Happy Birthday Bear!  Two months from today I will join you at 71.  Stay healthy!



Thank You PAS !!
You're catching up!

Bear 




gary s said:


> BTW,  tell Bear Jr. he is getting me pumped with all that stuff he is making I've got two live edge slabs in the garage calling my name.
> 
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
Giving you the Itch! I know that feeling!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 5, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Not that this is very original but happy birthday John!! Congrats on an absolutely gorgeous present.Hat's off to Mrs. Bear for taking the time (again, and again, and again) to ensure you have a happy day!!
> 
> Big hug for Mrs. Bear!! Can I give her a "LIKE"?
> Robert



Thank You Robert!!

Bear.




smokerjim said:


> Happy Birthday Bear, enjoy. that pie will beat any birthday cake for sure!



Thank You Jim!!
Yup--I always preferred Pie over Cake.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 5, 2020)

John, Happy belated Birthday, you pie present looks delicious!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 5, 2020)

73saint said:


> Happy Birthday to The Bear!  That pie looks outta site!



Thank You 73!!
Any Thanks for the Like!

Bear




radioguy said:


> Happy Birthday Bear!.  Make sure to save room for prime rib!
> 
> RG



Thank You RG !!
Would you believe I'm temporarily Prime Ribbed Out!!

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 5, 2020)

Sure hope you had a great B-Day, John.  Once again (and I DO hope the trend continues) you've caught up to me--I turned 71 end of Nov.
Once again your Miss Linda has turned out a fantastic looking pie.
Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 5, 2020)

creek bottom said:


> Happy Birthday Bear! Have a wonderful, blessed day! (Pie looks fantastic!)



Thank You Joe!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




chopsaw said:


> That looks great . One of those thing you eat and can't stop .
> Happy 98th !



Thank You Rich!!
Appreciate it !!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 6, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Happy Birthday John!
> 
> And a wish for many more my friend....
> 
> John



Thank You John !!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




seenred said:


> Happy Birthday old Buddy!  Please tell your Missus that pie looks terrific!
> 
> Red



Thank You Red!!
Appreciate that.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 6, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Happy Birthday  ,  The Mrs. did  a fine job on the pie also.



Thank You Rider!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




Devo1 said:


> Well John I don't come here very often any more but for some reason I wanted to check out the forum. First thing I noticed it was your Birthday, congrads on that and Many more my friend. Hope you are having a wonderful day John :)



Thank You Devo!!
And Great to see you!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 6, 2020)

jaxgatorz said:


> Happy Birthday Bear !!!



Thank You Jax!!

Bear




bassman said:


> Happy  belated 71st  birthday John!  Keep it up and you'll catch up with me.



Thank You Keith!!
And Good to See You!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 6, 2020)

mooncusser said:


> Happy Birthday, Bear!  Hope it was a special day for you - and that pie looks fantastic!  Any of it left?



Thank You Mooncusser!!
Appreciate it!

Bear




Jabiru said:


> Happy Birthday Bear! Looks like you got spoilt with that pie.
> 
> View attachment 426857



Thank You Jabiru!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 7, 2020)

mneeley490 said:


> Happy birthday, Bear! Dang, that pie looks good! My 84 year old dad also prefers pies over birthday cakes.



Thank You mneeley!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




HalfSmoked said:


> Dang 71 keep on you will catch me. Happy Birthday there Mr. Bear. Wife after all these years should stop spoiling you.
> 
> Warren



Thank You Warren!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 7, 2020)

crazymoon said:


> John, Happy belated Birthday, your pie present looks delicious!



Thank You CM!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




gmc2003 said:


> Happy belated Birthday John, I bet you enjoyed that pie.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Thank You Chris!!
I love that Pie---My Favorite!!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 7, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> Sure hope you had a great B-Day, John.  Once again (and I DO hope the trend continues) you've caught up to me--I turned 71 end of Nov.
> Once again your Miss Linda has turned out a fantastic looking pie.
> Gary




Thank You Mr Gary!!
Appreciate That.

Bear


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 7, 2020)

Happy belated birthday bear! And please tell mrs. Bear her pie recipe is awesome,  can see why you like it so much!







Not even my birthday 

Big like!
Ryan


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 7, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Happy belated birthday bear! And please tell mrs. Bear her pie recipe is awesome,  can see why you like it so much!
> 
> View attachment 427322
> 
> ...




That's Great, Ryan!!
I'm glad to see somebody gave it a try!!
Awesome, isn't it ?!?!  And Easy with my Step by Step??
Like.

Bear


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 7, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> That's Great, Ryan!!
> I'm glad to see somebody gave it a try!!
> Awesome, isn't it ?!?!  And Easy with my Step by Step??
> Like.
> ...


Have to give credit where credit is due...my wife said it was very easy. And it was awesome.  

Thanks again 
Ryan


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 8, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Have to give credit where credit is due...my wife said it was very easy. And it was awesome.
> 
> Thanks again
> Ryan




That's Awesome!!

Bear


----------

